# Good acne and/or oily skincare lines & products?



## westindiesangel (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have lately been getting horrible acne! I went straight to the doctor and he gave me some things to clear it up, and it's working. However, I'm looking for something to use when it clears up to prevent future acne and breakouts. I have really oily skin. I used to use the Clinique 3-Step Acne Solutions, but it just stopped working on my face and pimples kept coming.

So, can anyone recommend a great line for oily skin or to prevent acne? Another thing I'm concerned about is whether it's actually good for the skin. I used Clinique a lot, but I read that the bar soaps aren't good for your skin, and the toners have too much alcohol...so I'm a bit confused about what I should be using that's good for skin while treating my problems.


----------



## Care (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been using Mario Badescu's skin care line to help control my acne.  It works really well for me as long as I keep up with it (which I usually forget to  wash my face twice a day)


----------



## Junkie (Mar 22, 2010)

I use a combination of different brands - and they seem to work to an extent.

Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash with Salicylic Acid (Pink Grapefruit one) is great for banishing the greasies. After that I use Panoxyl 5 Benzoyl Peroxide 5% cream wash - both in the shower and whenever I wash my face. At night, I apply Mario Badescu Drying Cream to any break outs and wash it off when I wake up in the morning. 

This combination has helped the best when it comes to break outs. That - and the fact that I take Tetracycline (an acne antibiotic) to clear it up from the inside-out.

I've been told that these products are drying enough and not to use toner as the alcohol in it can make you MORE oily or acne-prone trying to counteract the drying formulas in the cleansers.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

Vichy Normaderm works wonders for me!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you tried La Roche Posay Effaclar line? They're good, at least they work for me. I had a sudden breakout last autumn and my skin was pretty bad. I have been using Effaclar K for 6 months now and I can see my skin condition has improved a lot. 

I also use La Roche Posay Physiological Soothing Toner AM and PM.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2010)

I used to use Mario Badescu face kit for oily/acne skin and it worked really well for me.  The pink lotion that comes in a small bottle is heaven sent, you put it on over night and it dries up the acne spot so the pimple shrinks and after a few uses the pimple should be flat.  It will take longer to dry up acne that has been on your face for a while.

Once my skin cleared up i now use origins skin care line and i haven't broken out since.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

I use uriage hyseac spf 50 for sunprotection, it never clog my pores or cause new acne


----------



## RedRibbon (May 10, 2010)

I find that Clinique makes your skin into the type it wants, if that makes sense?  Like if you buy the items for oily skin, it superly dries your skin out so you have to use the products in order to get it to balance again.  That's what happened to me.

I find that Korres are very good for oily skin, I LOVE their range.  It's the pomegranate range, you get a scrub, mask and moisturiser and the more you use the scrub and mask, the less often you need it.

The moisturiser is a bit pricey as it didn't last me long but IT WORKS so that may be a good price to pay.

Also, if you're based in the UK or is this product is sold in America, I implore you to buy it as it is the only cream I've used which has given me matte skin..and it's pretty cheap too.

Here's a link to the moisturiser..there are other products you can use in the range too but I've only used the moisturiser and that seriously cuts through grease and takes it away.

Boots Skin Clear Oil Free Mattifying Lotion - Boots


----------



## slowdownbaby (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loriblu* 

 
_I use uriage hyseac spf 50 for sunprotection, it never clog my pores or cause new acne_

 

Yes yes yes! Uriage was the brand that my dermatologist recommended to me and it made WONDERS to my skin... you guys have to try it!


----------

